# Anfim Haus



## jdenver (Jun 27, 2017)

Im looking at a Anfim Haus doser grinder and wondering if its any good for espresso. I cant find a lot of info on the grinder only the fact its 50mm burs, not even sure if its steppless adjustment stepped.

Can anyone help before I purchase one. Thank you.


----------



## gmatzou21 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi @jdenver, I found a deal where i can get the new Gaggia classic pro and this Grinder for £546 which is a good deal if you think about it. I can't find much information about this grinder but i found a review from 12 years ago which you might find helpful. Anfim has stoped producing this grinder btw.

https://theotherblackstuff.wordpress.com/2008/12/08/machine-review-anfim-haus-self/


----------

